# Service Overdue?



## Philm35 (Aug 19, 2010)

At 4600 miles, my 2011 d had an oil change and a DEF refill. The service occurred then because of age, not mileage (I purchased the car new about 6 months after it was built). Now at 8000 miles, I got a service overdue message, saying I need an oil change. Isn't it way too soon for that? I thought the service interval was around 10,000-12,000 miles.

I called the dealership and the SA said that these notifications are based on conditions, and fuel consumption. My fuel consumption is not abnormal. What's going on?


----------



## Penguin (Aug 31, 2003)

Philm35 said:


> At 4600 miles, my 2011 d had an oil change and a DEF refill. The service occurred then because of age, not mileage (I purchased the car new about 6 months after it was built). Now at 8000 miles, I got a service overdue message, saying I need an oil change. Isn't it way too soon for that? I thought the service interval was around 10,000-12,000 miles.
> 
> I called the dealership and the SA said that these notifications are based on conditions, and fuel consumption. My fuel consumption is not abnormal. What's going on?


They didn't reset the oil change/service interval because it was based on time, not mileage.


----------



## djfitter (Sep 12, 2007)

Philm35 said:


> At 4600 miles, my 2011 d had an oil change and a DEF refill. The service occurred then because of age, not mileage (I purchased the car new about 6 months after it was built). Now at 8000 miles, I got a service overdue message, saying I need an oil change. Isn't it way too soon for that? I thought the service interval was around 10,000-12,000 miles.
> 
> I called the dealership and the SA said that these notifications are based on conditions, and fuel consumption. My fuel consumption is not abnormal. What's going on?


Did they reset the CBS countdown at the annual oil change? If not this is as it should be. The CBS is calling for service because it is based on things other than just oil. My 535i oil changes have been as follows, 
1st one-5k+ miles, annual change. No reset.
2nd one-9600 miles, CBS called for 10 months later. Reset
3rd one. 14.7k miles, Annual change. No reset.
4th one. Coming up in 600 miles or annual in August, whichever comes first. It will be a CBS called for basically as they will reset the countdown either way.

dj


----------



## Philm35 (Aug 19, 2010)

> They didn't reset the oil change/service interval because it was based on time, not mileage.


Shouldn't they have reset it when it was done at 4600 miles, regardless of the reason for the first oil change? If you disregard age, even 8000 miles seems to early for the first scheduled oil change.


----------



## djfitter (Sep 12, 2007)

Philm35 said:


> Shouldn't they have reset it when it was done at 4600 miles, regardless of the reason for the first oil change? If you disregard age, even 8000 miles seems to early for the first scheduled oil change.


They don't reset unless the CBS calls for it. You got an annual low mileage oil change at 4600. NO RESET. 
Not sure if you are complaining or what.  The more oil changes the better.

dj


----------



## Penguin (Aug 31, 2003)

Philm35 said:


> Shouldn't they have reset it when it was done at 4600 miles, regardless of the reason for the first oil change? If you disregard age, even 8000 miles seems to early for the first scheduled oil change.


No, because there are other things associated with the service besides oil. If they reset it for the time-based oil change, it would mess-up the other items associated with the condition-based oil change, DEF replenishment for one.


----------



## Philm35 (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm not really complaining... but will this affect my free 4 year maintenance?... Do I get all the oil changes the car asks for for four years/48k, or is there a limited number of oil changes included in the deal? If the number of oil changes is limited, I don't want to be "wasting" them on too-frequent changes early on. 

And as Penguin brings up... do I need to be concerned that my DEF refills are out of sync with my oil changes... BMW doesn't cover DEF refills between oil changes. My 4600 mile oil change did come with a DEF refill.. In fact, that's what motivated the service. I got an early low DEF warning then.


----------



## djfitter (Sep 12, 2007)

Philm35 said:


> I'm not really complaining... but will this affect my free 4 year maintenance?... Do I get all the oil changes the car asks for for four years/48k, or is there a limited number of oil changes included in the deal? If the number of oil changes is limited, I don't want to be "wasting" them on too-frequent changes early on.
> 
> And as Penguin brings up... do I need to be concerned that my DEF refills are out of sync with my oil changes... BMW doesn't cover DEF refills between oil changes. My 4600 mile oil change did come with a DEF refill.. In fact, that's what motivated the service. I got an early low DEF warning then.


You won't get any more than 4 oil changes any way you look at it. Some people get less if they don't know about the annual low mileage changes. I know nothing about the DEF refill as I don't drive a D.
I'm coming up on 20k miles and will have gotten 4 changes by the time my warranty is up in October.

dj


----------



## Penguin (Aug 31, 2003)

Let's keep it simple.

The annual oil changes in the U.S. are in addition to the rest of the maintenance. The reason they do not reset the CBS is precisely for that reason -- the CBS does not know of the oil change since it was not reset, so the annual time-based oil change will have absolutely no effect on the other service you receive as a result of the CBS.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

Philm35 said:


> I'm not really complaining... but will this affect my free 4 year maintenance?... Do I get all the oil changes the car asks for for four years/48k, or is there a limited number of oil changes included in the deal? If the number of oil changes is limited, I don't want to be "wasting" them on too-frequent changes early on.
> 
> And as Penguin brings up... do I need to be concerned that my DEF refills are out of sync with my oil changes... BMW doesn't cover DEF refills between oil changes. My 4600 mile oil change did come with a DEF refill.. In fact, that's what motivated the service. I got an early low DEF warning then.


Even I had same with my first service but next service call was after 13k miles. I assume they forgot to reset mileage reading


----------



## Jeffrbco (Aug 13, 2021)

Philm35 said:


> At 4600 miles, my 2011 d had an oil change and a DEF refill. The service occurred then because of age, not mileage (I purchased the car new about 6 months after it was built). Now at 8000 miles, I got a service overdue message, saying I need an oil change. Isn't it way too soon for that? I thought the service interval was around 10,000-12,000 miles.
> 
> I called the dealership and the SA said that these notifications are based on conditions, and fuel consumption. My fuel consumption is not abnormal. What's going on?


It’s DME internal failure. Not communicating and unable to reset or check oil level etc. I’m having that problem too. It’s a common problem with BMW but to date BMW have managed to evade recall and pretend it’s not common. $2000 parts + $250 labor then it need reprogramming. Piece of garbage BMW


----------

